# Immer auf der Lauer! Wir reflektieren sicherlich in der Nacht!



## Geviert

¡Saludos!

estoy viendo las posibles versiones para este eslogan:

Immer auf der Lauer! Wir reflektieren sicherlich in der Nacht! 

¡siempre al acecho! Nosotros reflejamos seguros en la noche!

Quisiera saber qué les parece, porque no me gusta nada. El contexto es impresión de etiquetas luminiscentes (no necesitan energía para reflejar luz en la oscuridad). En la imagen del  eslogan aparece un gato de noche acechando.

Cordialmente


----------



## anipo

Si bien no es literal: ¡Siempre al acecho! ¡Reflejamos seguridad en la noche!
Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

¡Gracias Anipo! 

Me parece más sensato sin duda.


----------



## JCA-

Hallo Geviert

el sicherlich, lo traduce el traductor como "sin duda" y no me parece mal: "Reflejamos en la noche, sin duda". O "... con seguridad" se me ocurre también, donde la seguridad generaría un doble sentido que no estaría mal, tampoco "con seguridad, reflejamos (también/incluso) de noche"


----------



## Geviert

Gracias JCA, en efecto podría anteponerse tal vez: ... !sin duda reflejamos durante la noche! ¿qué tal?


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Gracias JCA, en efecto podría anteponerse tal vez: ... !sin duda reflejamos durante la noche! ¿qué tal?


prima!


----------

